# ipod 15gb troubles

## cybrjackle

kernel 2.6.4-rc1

NO apm/apic built in or mods

<M> IEEE1394

<M>  OHCI1394

<M> SBP2

<M> raw1394

All SCSI is <M>

vfat/fat/hfs/hfs+ <M>

 # lsmod

  Module                  Size  Used by

  hfsplus                56580  0

  hfs                    43012  0

  vfat                   12672  0

  fat                    41280  1 vfat

  sbp2                   21640  0

  uhci_hcd               29584  0

  nvidia_agp              6044  1

  agpgart                26664  2 nvidia_agp

  ohci_hcd               15108  0

  ehci_hcd               23556  0

  ohci1394               32132  0

  ieee1394               91700  2 sbp2,ohci1394

  usbcore                91356  5 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

  nvidia               2070664  12

  3c59x                  35368  0

  sg                     29984  0

  sr_mod                 13604  0

  sd_mod                 13216  0

  scsi_mod               66732  4 sbp2,sg,sr_mod,sd_mod

 # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 15.0 GB, 15000330240 bytes

64 heads, 32 sectors/track, 14305 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 2048 * 512 = 1048576 bytes

Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table

 # cdrecord --scanbus Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.30

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus6:

        6,0,0   600) 'Apple   ' 'iPod            ' '1.50' Removable Disk

        6,1,0   601) *

        6,2,0   602) *

        6,3,0   603) *

        6,4,0   604) *

        6,5,0   605) *

        6,6,0   606) *

        6,7,0   607) *

# ls /dev/ | grep sd

ptysd

sd

sda

ttysd

# fdisk /dev/sda

Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel

Building a new DOS disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only,

until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous

content won't be recoverable.

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 14305.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 15.0 GB, 15000330240 bytes

64 heads, 32 sectors/track, 14305 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 2048 * 512 = 1048576 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

Yes, i have searched all ipod threads and have had ideas here/there, but need a clean slate  :Wink: 

THis is connected to a firewire off of Audigy2 sound card.  Anyone have any thoughts, I'm all ears.

A few other things, the box says iPod 15GB "for Mac and Windows".  Now can I assume that it is formated with "vfat" or might it be hfs+?  I have 7 Linux box's at home and NO windows so "hook it up to windows" will be harder than it sounds  :Wink:   & I only have the one with firewire.

----------

## cybrjackle

# hpmount /dev/sda

*** Warning: You are about to open '/dev/sda' for writing ***

*** Do you really want to do that ? (y/n) ***

y

hpmount: /dev/sda: Neither Wrapper nor native HFS+ volume header found (Unknown error 4294967295)

----------

## cybrjackle

loading hotplug on default has effects sometimes and vic-versa, this thing is crazy

 :Shocked: 

----------

## cybrjackle

reboot w/ hotplug enabled

 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2070664  12

uhci_hcd               29456  0

nvidia_agp              6044  1

agpgart                26664  2 nvidia_agp

sbp2                   22024  0

ohci_hcd               15108  0

ehci_hcd               22404  0

ohci1394               32260  0

ieee1394               69296  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usbcore                91356  5 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

3c59x                  34728  0

# dmesg | grep sbp

sbp2: $Rev: 1096 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: sbp2: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

# dmesg | grep SBP

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

# dmesg | grep sda

sda: Spinning up disk....ready

SCSI device sda: 29297520 512-byte hdwr sectors (15000 MB)

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sda: asking for cache data failed

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

# ls /dev/ | grep sd

ptysd

sd

sda

ttysd

# sh rescan-scsi-bus.sh

cat: /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/proc_name: No such file or directory

Host adapter 0 () found.

Scanning hosts  0 channels 0 for

 SCSI target IDs  0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 , LUNs  0

Scanning for device 0 0 0 0 ...

OLD: Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

      Vendor: Apple    Model: iPod             Rev: 1.50

      Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

0 new device(s) found.

0 device(s) removed.

# cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: Apple    Model: iPod             Rev: 1.50

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Ipod has the blinking "DO NOT DISCONNECT" on it.

----------

## Raoul_Duke

Have you actually used the ipod in windows or mac yet....mine was unformatted out of the box. I had to go through 'setup' in winXP before linux could read the drive.

----------

## cybrjackle

I'm hopefully going to try that today, i have a windows box at work with a usb 1.1, so i'm going to try and find an adapter or maybe someone else has a firewire there ;(

I don't have any windows or macs other than work.

----------

## cybrjackle

Well, went and bought a pcmica firewire card for my 2k laptop at work, sync'd it up and now it works on gentoo   :Cool: 

Guess it just didn't have the file system in place.

----------

## Raoul_Duke

Nice one   :Smile: 

Enjoy your ipod.

----------

## cybrjackle

The one thing I don't get is why it always says 

"Do not disconnect"

and sbp2 will not remove?

----------

## Raoul_Duke

Normally unmounting the ipod will give you the "ok to disconnect" message. If you use gtkpod, you can set a little script to handle it.

----------

